# rear bike rack



## ou812 (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Outbackers,
We have owned our 28Bhs for almost three years now and have just found this web site today. Alot of good info, thanks. It made me grin when I read in the frequently asked questions about if the rear bumper can hold a bike rack or not.
I can confirm your "no" answer. I wish my dealer would have known that when he sold me a 4 place bike rack. It was ok for the first year but on a trip from Pa. to Florida the bumper started to rip right off. 
I have since had the bumper replaced with much heavier gauge steel. I am fortunate to know a good welder who reused the bumper cover and end caps so to look at it you can't tell any work was even done. So far so good , but it will be something that I will keep checking often.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard glad you find the site. Sorry about the bumper issues, do you still carry the bikes back there? Hope you jump on in and join in the fun here.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hello and welcome!
You are not the only "bike victim." I have heard of others too. Sorry to hear.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Glad to have you. Thanks for sharing your experience. Makes me glad I decided to go the Beverly Hillbillies route.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Welcome to the site. Lots of great people and info regarding Outbacks.

I have welder lined up to put on a bike rack. I am getting a reese style hitch welded to the frame with extra supports. Any suggestion how far back to frame I should have the welder go?

Thor


----------



## MidniteHemi (Sep 12, 2003)

ALMOST ordered a rear bike rack yesterday!!After posting on another forum, and talking to the Swagman company today, I decided against it. Now I'm debating on a PVC style rack that goes in the bed of truck,( can make for 25.00) or a bumper mount 2 place swagman rack that mounts on the truck bumper between the truck and RV. my concern is having enough clearance so as not to hit the elec. tongue jack. The Swagman is stout, and will hold up. but add the adaptor bar needed to mount my boy's Mongoose bike, and I'm up to $125.00. but wouldnt have to remove the bed cover. The rep at Swagman did recommend againts the RV bumper style racks, and they make one !! which route should I go? make one for the truck bed , or get the Swagman?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

My two cents.. I'd put them in the bed of the truck and decide if you need the additon first. You don't even need a rack, good bungee cords and a few swim noodles can protect most any bikes from damage. I'm amazed how dirty things get between the bed and the camper when towing. I take mine in/out Av that way, just removing the covers (though they are easy). If I were to get a new truck without those I'd probably get one that rolls up so its easy to cover and uncover.


----------



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard,

I wanted to install one too. The back doesn't look promising unless you reinforce the bumper.Do they make racks to mount on the front of the vehicle. I'd prefer one on the back, but the front will do if that's what it takes.


----------



## jscotb (Apr 10, 2004)

They do make racks for the front of trucks.

I took mine to a machine shop and had them weld a peice of square tubing from rail to rail, then they added two supports from the square tubing to the bumper, I then had them weld a 2" receiver (bumper style) to the square tubing and the bumper. I took a 300 mile trip with 4 bikes on the rack and no problems. Except on the way back it seems some took one of the bikes while we were at a rest stop







. Next trip they will be locked on. I have a AutoCad drawing of what I had done and will take some pictures soon. Seems very sturdy.


----------



## kadman (Jun 2, 2004)

I have been thinking about adding a reciever to the rear of mine. I would love to see the photos and the drawing. I have acad at home. Thanks


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

My neighbour who owns a 29' Terry TT just had one weld to the frame. I took a close look. The welder utilized 2" & 3" C channel to re-inforce the bumber and the frame. The neighbour is use a bike rack that can hold 5. They are heading to Mrytle Beach next week for 10days. I will Let you know if the bumber is there for the return trip. Once he returns I can take pics and post.

Thor


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

I have taken some pictures of how I mounted a rear bumper receiver upside down on the bumber and have a Swagman 4 bike rack attached. I can only put two bikes on the rack due to the Outback Tounge jack and Propane Tank Cover. Works well and other than tightening the bolts every other trip or so I have had no trouble. I was concerned with how it would effect towing but has had no impact.

Take a look in the member gallery and see it this will work for anyone else.

Great Outbacking.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

kbrazielTx

Nice Pics. How difficult is it to get the bikes on top of the Burb? I had a 97 Tahoe with a scratched roof from loading and unload my canoe.









Thor


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

It really is not to tough to get the bikes on the burb. I am 6'3" so that may be why it is easy for me. The bike rack Yakima has for the burb works well. The only thing I would recommend is use Yakima rods as crossbars because the factory ones from GM are bouncey. The one problem I have had is when we had our pop-up I drove through a Sonic that had a low clearance and scratched up the top of the burb pretty bad when the bikes fell. That was really stupid and now that we have an Outback I have no need to drive through while camping.


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

I had the same experience last year. The welds on top of the bumper cracked and it bent the bumper down. The bikes were almost on the road by the time I stopped. Now I keep them in the back of the pickup.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I still take out the 3rd seat in the Burb and put the bikes back there.


----------



## Camperjack (Mar 24, 2004)

Well.... I went against the tide of opinion and installed a two bike rear rack on our 25FBS. Here's what I did to hopefully prevent a broken bumper:

1. Removed the spare tire (saved about 30-40lbs.) 
2. Put one bike behind the rack, closer to the bumper and "pivot point"
3. Put the second bike on the notches closet to the post

We just went to Cape Cod - about 440 miles round trip - will continue to check the welds for any cracks etc. Seems o.k. so far - I just read a response that a 4 bike rack was fine the first year but had problems the second year...

I'm considering attaching additional supports to the bumper and putting the spare back on but won't until these are added... Camperjack...


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

I puzzled over how to mount bikes with 5th wheel. Called Outback and they said bike rack will NOT be supported by rear bumper and welding any extrar stuff will void warrenty. Went to a local truck and hitch place and they ordered a bolt on front bumper hitch receiver that was designed for Silverado --total cost $165
got a swagman 2 bike rack and hauled bikes all the way from MS to CO and back. Worked great didnt obscure- lights just have to watch curbs when parking not to hit anything as its a little lower in front than the rear hitch.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ou812....Welcome to our site. Where are you from?

I wrestle with the bike issue for a year then just had a reciever hitch mounted to the front of my Suburban. Works GREAT and I no longer have to wiggle them into the Outback.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I made a receiver for the back of our TT and bolted it to the frame
We upgraded and move the receiver to the next TT and haven't have any problem with welds or anything
2 seasons later still working great

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ou812....Welcome to our site. Where are you from?


Jim...psst!... They joined almost two years ago! They should be welcoming US to the forum!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> ou812....Welcome to our site. Where are you from?


Jim...psst!... They joined almost two years ago! They should be welcoming US to the forum!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Good one Doug.

I think RTAVI just brought back an OLD thread to life. The original one was from 2004.


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks like I also am going against the tide - the bumper mounted solution that my engineer/welder brother-in-law came up with includes a 2x4 steel beem u-bolted the length of the bumber to elminate any flex with the receiver mounted on top of that. 
I have added a couple of slight mods since I first posted info on this that just added some stability to the post on the Yakima rack itself; solid as a rock now. 
We have been out 4 times and about 600 miles with no issues. I am checking the bumper welds regularly and see no signs at this point of any problems.

By the way - I would post a picture to my gallery but for the life of me, I cannot figure out how to do that.







I'll keep working on it.

Jonathan


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I just figgured I'd chime in with my 2 cents...as far as to where I put the bikes? I put them in the garage. (I have the 28KRS) lol had to say it sorry


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jskeele said:


> By the way - I would post a picture to my gallery but for the life of me, I cannot figure out how to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jonathan,

If you can't get them in, and want to E-Mail them to me, I'll put them up for you.








I would like to see this setup.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> ou812....Welcome to our site. Where are you from?


Jim...psst!... They joined almost two years ago! They should be welcoming US to the forum!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

RATS!! You mean I have to read the DATES now too?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ou812....Welcome to our site. Where are you from?


Jim...psst!... They joined almost two years ago! They should be welcoming US to the forum!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

RATS!! You mean I have to read the DATES now too?








[/quote]

Yep
















Don


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

Finally figured out how to get the picture into the gallery so here it is.
The 2x4 steel beam is u-bolted the length of the bumper in order to eliminate any possible twisting. the vertical beam off the receiver was an add-on since the last time I posted on this topic and its there strictly to provide additional support to the yakima rack itself - solid as a rock now.

4 trips and approx. 600 miles so far with no issues. I am checking bumper welds regularly and they look great.

Jonathan


----------



## 2422 (Jul 20, 2006)

Has anyone considered the 'front hitch' options? Many pickups can have a 2" hitch put onto the front and then you could use the bike mounts up there. Shouldn't interfere with the cooling flow enough to consider and would keep those expensive bikes up front where you can see them (lol) ... not to mention adding a little weight back to the front of the tow vehicle.
I've been considering that just for 'parking' purposes to make it easer to get my trailer in and out of my back yard RV parking, but in the meantime have been working on building an electric Dolly...


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

John Bunton said:


> Has anyone considered the 'front hitch' options? Many pickups can have a 2" hitch put onto the front and then you could use the bike mounts up there. Shouldn't interfere with the cooling flow enough to consider and would keep those expensive bikes up front where you can see them (lol) ... not to mention adding a little weight back to the front of the tow vehicle.
> I've been considering that just for 'parking' purposes to make it easer to get my trailer in and out of my back yard RV parking, but in the meantime have been working on building an electric Dolly...


action action Welcome to the forum John Bunton! action action

You have already chimed in and it looks like you will be a great addition to a great Forum!

Dan


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

John Bunton said:


> Has anyone considered the 'front hitch' options? Many pickups can have a 2" hitch put onto the front and then you could use the bike mounts up there. Shouldn't interfere with the cooling flow enough to consider and would keep those expensive bikes up front where you can see them (lol) ... not to mention adding a little weight back to the front of the tow vehicle.
> I've been considering that just for 'parking' purposes to make it easer to get my trailer in and out of my back yard RV parking, but in the meantime have been working on building an electric Dolly...


There are a few on here that do that.......

Steve


----------

